# Darwin or not Darwin ?



## squamate (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello.
This Morelia was sold to me as a Morelia spilota harrisoni but when I saw the pictures of your Darwin Morelia and I'm not sure whether it's a Morelia spilota harrisoni. 
In France the Morelia spilota harrisoni is a new subspecies described by Hoser. This is just the Morelia variegata spilota harrisoni Irian Jaya was renamed. You don't use this name in Australia ?
What do you think ? It's just for my own interest.


----------



## Hamalicious (Apr 13, 2013)

Just looks like a Darwin with more orange and less black. Morelia spilota variegata


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 13, 2013)

Irian Jaya...


----------



## The_Geeza (Apr 13, 2013)

It's European...... Take a chance at lucky dip...


----------



## congo_python (Apr 13, 2013)

Irian Jaya for sure.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 13, 2013)

We don't use any of Hosers names lol


----------



## saintanger (Apr 13, 2013)

pure breed hypo darwin. looks simular.


----------



## phatty (Apr 13, 2013)

darwin hypo maybe


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 13, 2013)

They are both really similar in looks, the only way to know for sure imo is to know their background (unless they have different scale counts or something?)


----------



## cement (Apr 14, 2013)

Not sure how many on here would know the Harrisoni. It's not described as being in Aus, so theoretically it "doesn't" exist here.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 14, 2013)

cement said:


> Not sure how many on here would know the Harrisoni. It's not described as being in Aus, so theoretically it "doesn't" exist here.



You are forgetting we have a healthy populations of native "internet experts" who if asked will know everything about them.


----------



## phatty (Apr 14, 2013)

cement said:


> Not sure how many on here would know the Harrisoni. It's not described as being in Aus, so theoretically it "doesn't" exist here.



do you think mine are harrisons if so how do you tell them apart


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 14, 2013)

phatty said:


> do you think mine are harrisons if so how do you tell them apart


Edit, wrong info


----------



## DerekRoddy (Apr 14, 2013)

Your animal is an IJ.

If it was a darwin....being where you lived, you would have paid the price and you would know what you have.


Cheers,
D


----------



## DerekRoddy (Apr 14, 2013)

In other words where you live.....IJ's are a dime a dozen.....Darwins are over 1000

What you paid will tell you what you have.

D


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 14, 2013)

saintanger said:


> View attachment 288373
> 
> 
> pure breed hypo darwin. looks simular.



I thought hypos had no black?


----------



## squamate (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for your answers.
Yes in France nobody has Darwin.
I asked this questions because nobodys have an IJ with so much orange, in France the IJ are brown.
An IJ in France:




It's true that for the price it's an IJ and not a Darwin.
You have a topic with pictures of Darwin ?


----------



## squamate (Apr 14, 2013)

More photo of my male IJ:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 14, 2013)

I think you have a really nice pair of IJ's, dont let the colour variance fool you, all Morelia species/subs vary heaps in colour and pattern.


----------



## DerekRoddy (Apr 14, 2013)

squamate said:


> in France the IJ are brown.
> An IJ in France:



IJs are a variable group of animals. 
My male was almost entirely black but, he would throw light animals like these below...












I don't have a current picture of these animals (as they reside in another persons collection) but, they have all grown up to become very vibrant yellow animals.
I've produced 100's of them over the years and, an animal like yours isn't all that uncommon in a "normal" clutch of animals. Just depends on the genetics you have within the said animal and looks like you'll have the genes to produce some very nice ones with him.

There are a few keepers with Darwins in France. Maybe jump on some other forums and try to track them down.

Cheers,
D


----------



## squamate (Apr 14, 2013)

squamate said:


> An IJ in France:


This is not my IJ, I have take this picture for you see IJ found all the time in Fance.


----------



## squamate (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok *DerekRoddy*


----------



## cement (Apr 14, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> You are forgetting we have a healthy populations of native "internet experts" who if asked will know everything about them.





GeckoJosh said:


> Harrisoni's only come from Irian Jaya (in Indonesia) and a few other nearby areas, they do not occur in our country, not legally anyway.



There is wild _harrisoni _​in Australia.


----------



## T0ken (Apr 14, 2013)

cement said:


> There is wild _harrisoni _​in Australia.



M.s harrisoni is not recognised as a valid sub species.
Whilst Moser(2000) uses M.s harrisoni in his reclassification of Australian pythons to describe the Papuan locality of M.s variegata its not a generally accepted sub species.

Its similar to localities with GTP or jungles the hobby uses localities to describe differences in appearances.


----------



## cement (Apr 14, 2013)

T0ken said:


> M.s harrisoni is not recognised as a valid sub species.
> Whilst Moser(2000) uses M.s harrisoni in his reclassification of Australian pythons to describe the Papuan locality of M.s variegata its not a generally accepted sub species.
> 
> Its similar to localities with GTP or jungles the hobby uses localities to describe differences in appearances.



So is there _variegata_ in the Lockerbie Scrub?


----------



## saintanger (Apr 14, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> I thought hypos had no black?



thats what i thought, but the person i got it off said it was hypo. and its not the same colour as my other 2 normal darwins. its different. dunno what to call it.


----------



## Jacknife (Apr 14, 2013)

saintanger said:


> thats what i thought, but the person i got it off said it was hypo. and its not the same colour as my other 2 normal darwins. its different. dunno what to call it.



Reduced Pattern would be about right...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 14, 2013)

cement said:


> There is wild _harrisoni _​in Australia.



Sorry I got the names mixed up, I thought harrisoni referred to IJ's only


----------



## dannydee (Apr 14, 2013)

squamate said:


> More photo of my male IJ:



This is a stunning snake, I like it very much indeed.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 15, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> I thought hypos had no black?



The term hypo refers to the morph of hypomelanistic. Melanin is the black and dark brown skin pigment is reduced, the amount of melanin ranges on each animal. No two are the same.

Bohdi.


----------



## squamate (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks all


----------

